# Anybody Know The Ukranian For 'spiv' Or 'wideboy'



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Seller Sando2009. :vinsent:

As most of you will know I have been hunting for different Molnija case backs, so was delighted to have won item 280274477907, a real CCCP version  .

Scurries off to 'Pay Now' button and checks ..................... $31 not bad, $20 p&p .... a bit steep but O.K. Hang about ....... $25 insurance  !!!! Where did that come from ?

Under p&p in the listing postal insurance is shown as 'not available'. In the description insurance was offered 'at pleasure', and $25 - 80% or so of the purchase price - does not tick my 'at pleasure' box.

On the invoice it is shown as REQUIRED.

I hope that this is a simple error and the seller will amend the invoice.

One thing is for sure .......................... he ain't getting paid







.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thought I'd ask E-bay for an opinion on the matter, here's their reply

..............................

Hello Julian,

Thank you for writing back to us regarding your concern about the seller

"sando2009" who has listed the watch (item 280274477907) informing you

that it is optional to pay for postal insurance but when the invoice

came, you claim that the seller made it obligatory to pay for such.

I certainly understand your situation as you know very well that you

have tried to purchase this item in good faith and yet this sort of

problem arose. *Please trust that I am eager to sort things out for you.*

Unfortunately, situations such as these are considered by eBay as a

member-to-member conflict, which users should resolve between

themselves.

The limitations on our responsibility are explained in detail in our

User Agreement, under the heading "Liability". To read our User

Agreement, copy the following link into a new browser window:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/policies/user-agreement.html

My capacity to help is limited to the rules stated above that we

strictly adhere to, although I sincerely would like to help solve this

issue for you.

*Please be kindly reminded that eBay is not involved in transactions*

between buyers and sellers. I'm afraid that we cannot take sides in a

dispute or communicate with the seller on your behalf. *To be honest, the*

way in which you and the seller deal with this situation is really a

matter of your own discretion.

In cases such as these, I strongly encourage you to talk to your seller

through phone and simply discuss this matter with them. A simple

conversation may help in working out a solution that will satisfy you

both.

............................................. would have been quicker to tell me what they do ! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a very round-a-bout way of saying 'bugger off, we ain't getting involved...'

Did the seller amend the insurance or have you not heard anything back yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Tell him to stick it and leave - feedback.

At least you should benefit from ebays new rules, the :cowboy: wont be able to leave - feedback as a tit for tat.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Good old ebay's answer to everything "resolve between yourselves"

at the end of the day - you can leave him -ve feedback and he can't you

I once had an invoice with a 2.00 insurance charge (optional) - so I removed it from the paypal invoice

the vendor then refused to send me the item unless I paid him that charge - he was very nice about it and had his margins very tight to be competitive on the BIN price and thats the way he worked.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

So what happend then?.

Also this line

To be honest, the

way in which you and the seller deal with this situation is really a

matter of your own discretion.

Is ebays way of saying, there is only one way to settle this FIGHT!!! :lol:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Twincam said:


> So what happend then?.
> 
> Also this line
> 
> ...


At first the seller did not seem to respond. Then the $25 compulsory insurance disappeared, but paypal refused to proceed through the transaction.

I recontacted the seller (a further twice) before receiving a reply - which just asked if I was using the correct paypal ID ?!.

Used the address on the one and only email from him and sent funds via paypal. I then got an acknowledgement from him that the money had been received.

Remains to be seen if I've been foolish, no package as yet, but it is from Ukraine so may take a little while.

Ebay seem to be pretty good at defining what they DONT do, but a tad reticent in coming up with something they WILL do. I suppose "we take your money" doesn't have much 'spin' about it.

Julian (L)


----------

